# Questions from a Hopeful Reservist



## Animatronic Fireman (10 Jan 2011)

Hello everyone, just joined the forum.  A little background info about me.  I'm 25, am a mechanical engineer working for an engineering firm in Saskatoon.  I am really unhappy at my job right now and the idea of the reserves is very appealing to me.  After doing some research I really wanted to become a MARS Officer.  Unfortunately there is currently no opening for that position in Saskatoon and the recruiter said he didn't think one would open up this April.  I missed a Naval Logistics officer opening by a few days and all that is currently open are 2 Army Logistics Officer positions and 1 Engineering Officer position.  A naval logistics position would have been alright but I don't think I'd be interested in doing that with the army.  The engineering officer position would definitely give me the best experience to compliment my civilian job but I honestly would be afraid of working with mines.  I really would love to get a break from my job and start training this summer so that is seriously making me consider getting over my fear of working with mines which I think would ultimately help me in finding a better civilian career.  I honestly think I would be more happy in the navy but there are no guarantees of an officer position opening up this April so I'm not sure if I should hold out.

I know there is no magic answer of what I should do with my life but if any of you have been in or are in a similiar situation your advice would be much appreciated.  Also I did have some questions.

1)  If a position does open up in April is it possible to start training this summer?
2)  If I signed up for an army position and did my basic officer training this summer is it possible to switch to a naval position that opens up later this year?
3)  If I signed up for a Naval Logistics Officer in April is it possible to switch to a MARS officer position that opens up later assuming I am unable to train this summer?
4)  If I did become an Engineering Officer, once I am trained what/where) could I end up doing/going when I go to work for that 1 weekend a month?  Also as reservist, Eng. Officer would I be working a lot with mines?  (Some of the stories I have read on this side have been really making me nervous about mines!)

I'm sure I'll have some more questions but I might as well start with those ones.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (10 Jan 2011)

I guess I should add that the Electrical and Mechanical Engineer Officer position would be the best position in terms of experience adding to my civilian career direction but it is unfortunately not available in Saskatoon.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2011)

Animatronic Fireman said:
			
		

> Also as reservist, Eng. Officer would I be working a lot with mines?



No.


----------



## Pusser (10 Jan 2011)

Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) is a sub-specialty of several military occupations.  If you don't want to go down that road, you generally don't have to.  Keep in mind though that as a combat engineering officer, you will likely have to work with explosives (e.g. blowing up objectives), but unless you're doing EOD, it would only be with our own, presumably "safe" (insomuch as you can call it safe) stuff.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) is a sub-specialty of several military occupations.  If you don't want to go down that road, you generally don't have to.  Keep in mind though that as a combat engineering officer, you will likely have to work with explosives (e.g. blowing up objectives), but unless you're doing EOD, it would only be with our own, presumably "safe" (insomuch as you can call it safe) stuff.



Wrong.

Working with land mines is not EOD. Working with mines is a core engineer skill and not an EOD sub-speciality. Clearing path through ennemy minefields and laying our own are basic sapper skills. Sappers are taught how to look for mines, how to lay and arm our mines and everything that comes with it.

As an engineer officer, he will learn the basics of how to do it, pratice it a few times but his main job will be to supervise such operations.


----------



## Privateer (10 Jan 2011)

If you are not comfortable working with mines, ask yourself whether you are well suited to lead those who have to work with mines.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2011)

Privateer said:
			
		

> If you are not comfortable working with mines,



How can he know as he has never worked with mines and has only heard stories. I was trained on my QL3 but the first time i found myself in a real one in Croatia, i have to admit i was a bit uncomfortable anyways.


----------



## infantryian (10 Jan 2011)

There are lots of other options in Saskatoon if you werent set on being an engineering officer, that is just one choice out of many. If you are serious about the CF reserves talk to the recruiters of the three reserve units in Saskatoon (North Saskatchewan Regiment, HMCS Unicorn and 737 Communication Squadron) and ask what kind of openings they have (for example infantry is a closed trade but they are accepting infanty applications for NSaskR). They might have some openings in something you might enjoy as a hobby, and you can make a job out of it.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jan 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that Saskatoon does have some engineers in the N Sask R. Check it out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that Saskatoon does have some engineers in the N Sask R. Check it out.



I don't think so yet Jim, but FGH does....


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jan 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I don't think so yet Jim, but FGH does....



I am aware of the Engrs in the FGH. One of them is a friend of mine, and I never miss an opportunity to give her the gears about not only being an Engr, but an officer as well!! >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Jan 2011)

Last I hear there was a plan to expand to another SQN in Sask to give 38 (?) CBG a reserve CER.


----------



## infantryian (10 Jan 2011)

When I applied for Infantry in NSaskR they also mentioned to me that there were openings for engineers. As well my CFAT was with about thirty people all for NSaskR, roughly half were going for engineer.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (10 Jan 2011)

Hey thanks everyone for all the replies.


CDN Aviator

Alright that is definitely good to know and is more encouraging. I will definitely consider applying for the Engineer Officer position more strongly now that this has been cleared up.


Privateer

I see your point and it is something to consider, but a person doesn't know until they try and my current visualizations of what the task entails has been influenced by movies which may or may not be an accurate portrayal.  Also in the civilian side engineers will often lead or supervise people outside of their comfort zone/area of expertise.


To everyone else recommending I check out engineering positions with North Sask Reserve and the Fort Garry Horse thanks for the recommendations but I'm not really sure what to do with them.  I went to the recruiting centre pretty set on joining the Unicorn and found out there were no officer positions available so I just asked about officer positions that were open.  There was definitely 2 army logistics officers, 1 engineering officer and possibly 1 infantry officer positions(s) open, but I'm not sure which reserve unit they were with.  I'd assume they'd be N Sask R or the 737 but am not sure.  The recruiter did call down to a reserve office on Idylwyd but I am not which one that was.

A couple questions

I was reading the statement below from the main website.  It is referring to the Reg F, as a reservist do get to specialize if you aren't required to do a tour of duty?  Also what could a reservist ENGR expect as a tour of duty?

"After your first tour of duty with a first line unit, you will be able to specialize in one of the following areas: mapping and geodesic support to joint operations, infrastructure engineering to both garrison and deployed installations, and technical engineering to support the procurement and management of equipment."

A silly question regarding facial hair.  I know that people in the Navy are allowed to wear beards when not on a boat, but can ENGR's wear beards?  My facial hair grows pretty fast so I'm hoping I don't have to keep a razor in my pocket as an Engineering Officer.

To the MODS

I was hoping to get some answers in this topic regarding some of the Naval trades, I'll give the topic some more time but after can I repost it to the Navy forum?


----------



## Pusser (11 Jan 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wrong.
> 
> Working with land mines is not EOD. Working with mines is a core engineer skill and not an EOD sub-speciality. Clearing path through ennemy minefields and laying our own are basic sapper skills. Sappers are taught how to look for mines, how to lay and arm our mines and everything that comes with it.
> 
> As an engineer officer, he will learn the basics of how to do it, pratice it a few times but his main job will be to supervise such operations.



You're right.  I didn't think of it from that perspective.  Although I was thinking of EOD when writing and never actually mentioned mines in my post, considering that this was what the original poster was asking I should have been a little more careful.   :


----------



## KingofKeys (11 Jan 2011)

> A silly question regarding facial hair.  I know that people in the Navy are allowed to wear beards when not on a boat, but can ENGR's wear beards?  My facial hair grows pretty fast so I'm hoping I don't have to keep a razor in my pocket as an Engineering Officer.



You know how you said you were afraid of landmines? 
Well, in army.ca, if you do not use the search function, its equivalent to stepping on a landmine. I've be taught this the hard way  :blotto:
Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2011)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> You know how you said you were afraid of landmines?
> Well, in army.ca, if you do not use the search function, its equivalent to stepping on a landmine. I've be taught this the hard way  :blotto:
> Good luck with your hunt!



 ;D

Well put.

To help you with your quest, you can use keywords such as "Dress Regulations", "Dress Regs", "Beards", "Mustaches", etc.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (11 Jan 2011)

Well to be honest I had done a quick search for "beard" but the most relevant topic that came up was from 2005, I thought the Navy requirements changed after that so I wasn't sure if the topic was still valid.  I'll take another look though.


----------



## Pusser (11 Jan 2011)

Yes, beards are still allowed in the Navy as long as you are not serving on board ship.  This is the wrong thread to get into the debate on this policy, which I believe to be silly.  Shaving is overrated.  To the best of my knowledge, with the demise of the pioneers, beards in the Army are generally limited to those who have a medical reason to not shave.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks Pusser, 

I read on Wikipeda that pioneers were usually considered engineers but I hadn't read a lot about them on this site.  Didn't know about the demise. I'm glad it's been cleared up but I agree it was a silly question and the purpose of this thread is to learn more important things. I posted this question before, but this is the biggest question on my mind right now.  

I was reading the statement below from the main website.  It is referring to the Reg F, as a reservist do get to specialize if you aren't required to do a tour of duty?  Also what could a reservist ENGR expect as a tour of duty?

"After your first tour of duty with a first line unit, you will be able to specialize in one of the following areas: mapping and geodesic support to joint operations, infrastructure engineering to both garrison and deployed installations, and technical engineering to support the procurement and management of equipment."


----------



## Pusser (11 Jan 2011)

I wasn't saying that your question was silly.  I was saying that the Navy's current policy of not allowing beards at sea is silly.

Pioneers in the Canadian Army were part of the infantry.  They did a number of combat engineer-like tasks, but they were still infantry soldiers.  It is my understanding that the infantry pioneer platoons no longer exist.


----------

